# استخدام دينمو السيارة في توليد الكهرباء



## م.ناصر الكهربائي (7 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اريد من الاخوة الكرام الاعضاء المساعدة 
اريد استخدام دينمو السيارة في توليد الكهرباء من الرياح 

السؤال هنا هل استطيع توصيل حمل"لمبة سيارة" مباشرة من الدينمو 
بدون توصيلها ببطارية 
اجو الرد عاجلاً​ 
​


----------



## نضال أبوساري (11 مايو 2010)

يمكن تشغيل لمبة على الدينمو مباشر لكن مع ارتفاع السرعة سيؤدي الى حرق المصباح
لأن لمولد للسيارة دارة حماية او تنظيم لتثبيت التيار عند ارتفاع التيار فوق ال12 فولت
لكن تستعمل لشحن المدخرة.


----------



## chakerallag (13 مايو 2010)

يمكنك اخي العزيز اضاءة لمبة لكن عليك اختيار الدينامو المناسب


----------



## د حسين (13 مايو 2010)

*الى الأخ ناصر*



م.ناصر الكهربائي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 
> اريد من الاخوة الكرام الاعضاء المساعدة
> اريد استخدام دينمو السيارة في توليد الكهرباء من الرياح​
> ...


 
اخي العزيز اذا كنت انت ناصر 27 فقد أجبناك بوضوح في الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t172780.html
واذا كنت ناصر غيره فالرجاء مراجعة نفس الرابط وشكرا


----------



## abo2010 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي الدينمو يعطي مايقارب 17 فولت بهذا الحد تسطيع انارة لمبه او وصل الدينمو مع انفيرتر وتشغل علية ماتريد حسب استطاعة الانفيرتر تقبل مروووري


----------



## mr.words (10 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي العزيز 
لقد جربنا عدة مرات الربط المباشر من الدينمو مع انفرتر فكانت النتيجة تشغيل بسيط مع التعطل للأنفرتر لهذا لا انصح بالربط المباشر الا من خلال بطارية ثم الأنفرتر


----------



## BASH MOHNDS (10 أكتوبر 2011)

على ما اعتقد هناك مواقع خاصه لمثل هالحاله .. بابحث عنها واذا وجدتها وضعتها


----------



## norail (25 نوفمبر 2011)

ماهى انواع الانفرتر


----------



## كهربائي متوسط (25 نوفمبر 2011)

الانفرتر على الاستخدامات 

مثل اذا محتاج 100 واط اعمل محول 150 واط


----------

